# Flash Videos von der ARD Mediathek herunterladen



## brennmeister0815 (6. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
aus der  der ARD Mediathek ARD Mediathek: Übersicht möchte ich ein paar Beiträge, Flash Videos, für den privaten Gebrauch herunterladen. Als Browser verwende ich den aktuellen Firefox. Diverse Add-On's zum herunterladen von Flash-Filmen habe ich schon ausprobiert https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/search/?q=flash+download&cat=all, leider funktioniert es nicht. Es lassen sich die Filme nicht auf dem Rechner speichern.
Gibt es alternative Möglichkeiten, wenn ja, welche und wie funktioniert's ?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sigma100 (6. September 2011)

Also eigentlich hat ich das auch mal ausprobiert und es ging mit einem dieser AddOns, es kam dann rechts unten im Firefox ein kleines Symbol wo man drauf drücken konnte und dort wurden dann alle Videos auf der Seite angezeigt die man auch downloaden konnte. Weiß aber leider nicht mehr welches der AddOns das richtige war.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. September 2011)

Und genau ist das ist _die_ Information von Interesse  Wenn Du irgendwie 'rausbekommen könntest, _welches_ Add-On es war- Ruhm und Ehre sei Dir gewiss


----------



## Sigma100 (6. September 2011)

Ich schau mal nach


----------



## Sigma100 (6. September 2011)

Also https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/download-flash-and-video/ das war es danach mußt du noch unter Symbolleisten in denem Firefox Add on Liste aktivieren damit du unten rechts das sybmbol zum downloaden auch siehst.
MFG

Sorry an die Admins für den doppel Post


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. September 2011)

Danke für den Tipp 
Leider funktioniert's nicht ganz so wie gewünscht  Dieses 'Pfeil nach unten-Symbol' färbt sich blau, wenn ich draufklicke, erscheinen zum Beispiel als herunterzuladende Dateien:
'*Aardvark.swf*'
und
'*ardSkin.swf*'
Damit kann ich nichts anfangen, ich möchte den Videoclip herunterladen.
Bei YouTube & Co. funktioniert das Add-On einwandfrei.


----------



## milesdavis (7. September 2011)

Ich hatte mal den downloadhelper. Obs funktioniert, musste mal testen. Ich hatte den wenn überhaupt nur bei youtube verwendet.


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. September 2011)

Es ist zwar ein wenig aufwändig, aber mit StreamTransport geht es. (gerade selbst getestet!)
StreamTransport - Download - CHIP Online


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. September 2011)

@ *fac3l3ss*: Herzlichen Dank 
Klasse Tool-Tipp! Die Bedienung ist recht einfach, die gewünschten Video-Clips konnten einwandfrei heruntergeladen werden


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> (...)


 Gerne! 
Aber ich finde, die öffentlich-rechtlichen müssen einen Downloadbutton in der Mediathek haben... WIR bezahlen für das!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. September 2011)

Mojens Frühaufsteher!
So recht ist es _nicht_ nachvollziehbar,  warum sich die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sendeanstalten in Sachen Download der Video-Clips _so_ zugeknöpft haben. Wenn's eine Art "Kopierschutz" sein soll ->  Mit so einem kleinen, feinen Tool lässt es sich spielend leicht umgehen. Vielleicht verkaufe ich jetzt den Fernseher und das Radio und zahle dann weniger für lediglich den PC als "Empfänger"?! 
Greetz


----------

